
Things Removed in Snow Leopard - blasdel
http://waffle.wootest.net/2009/09/05/removed-snow-leopard/
======
jwilliams
More on the ZFS situation <http://storagemojo.com/2009/08/31/why-did-apple-
drop-zfs/>

~~~
blasdel
Sun wrote the CDDL to be intentionally incompatible with the GPL, and a lot of
the motivation for that came directly from engineers working on Solaris who
were opposed to their work being copylefted.

btrfs is awesome and stands to completely eclipse ZFS -- but don't pretend for
a second that it ain't provincial. It's designed directly for Linux's powerful
VFS layer and would be a bitch to port elsewhere.

------
icodestuff
I can't believe they removed creator code support deliberately. What the hell
were they thinking?

Or is the better question: What the hell were they drinking?

------
dlsspy
All of these lists leave out the only one that matters to me: ZFS

~~~
blasdel
ZFS wasn't removed -- it was never added.

~~~
dlsspy
ZFS certainly was in Leopard, though crippled in a couple of ways.

The ZFS builds from macosforge had some degree of Apple support but that was
not official, if that's what you're thinking.

A lot of development went on inside of Apple for having ZFS work, but it's
seemingly stopped without any official word. For a while, it was server only
(though I find it _extremely_ useful on every day machines).

Ironically, the company with the famous 1984 ad has very aggressively been
removing links like this from their site:

[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:n4KSNLxIxtEJ:developer....](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:n4KSNLxIxtEJ:developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/zfs.util.8.html+site:apple.com+zfs+-site:lists.apple.com&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:wJnNvaB52NsJ:developer....](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:wJnNvaB52NsJ:developer.apple.com/DOCUMENTATION/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/zpool.8.html+site:apple.com+zfs+-site:lists.apple.com&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:8YjVIC0ZHfUJ:www.apple....](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:8YjVIC0ZHfUJ:www.apple.com/lae/server/macosx/snowleopard/+site:apple.com+zfs+-site:lists.apple.com+-site:www.opensource.apple.com+-site:discussions.apple.com&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

These still mention ZFS (one on snow leopard):

<http://www.apple.com/uk/xserve/specs.html>
[https://support.apple.com/specs/xserve/Xserve_Early_2008.htm...](https://support.apple.com/specs/xserve/Xserve_Early_2008.html)

[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:yajtUrN1i8IJ:images.app...](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:yajtUrN1i8IJ:images.apple.com/server/macosx/docs/L355782B_SvrFund_TB.pdf+site:apple.com+zfs+-site:lists.apple.com+-site:www.opensource.apple.com+-site:discussions.apple.com&cd=13&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

